# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Infinty-Box  Infinity-Box: Tesco-Mobile-Mojo-Chat and other models updated

## mohamed73

.Tesco-Mobile-Mojo-Chat model supported (flash read/write, sp-unlock, user code, repair, emptyboard flashing)
.Vodafone-351 operations improved
.Fly-MC150DS model included in list
.command line parameters parsing improved
.security area repair improved (19 new firmwares supported)
.firmware database updated   *New flash files uploaded in support area:* 
Fly-MC150DS_LCSH25_08B_PCB01_GPRS_MT6225_S00.LB1FN01_8  _5_1_1T18G0415_M517_2010-04-15_En_Ru_Ua.B0M.bin 
Tesco-Mobile-Mojo-Chat_HEXING53_09A_GEMINI_PCB01_GPRS_MT6253_S00.MOJ   O_CHAT_C200UK_V3_5_110616.BIN_FLNPF38F3050M0Y3DH_2  011-06-16_En
Tesco-Mobile-Mojo-Chat_HEXING53_09A_GEMINI_PCB01_GPRS_MT6253_S00.MOJ   O_CHAT_C200UK_V3_2_110511.BIN_FLNK5N2866ATE_BQ12_2  011-05-11_En 
Huawei-G6603_BYD35_09A_PMWY_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.E5_2EU  01V01_03_2010-12-15_En
Huawei-G6608_THEMISPLUS_HW_SS_VDF_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.  G6608SSW_C221_M49_00_08_2011-06-08_En_Pt 
Pantech-P1010_VITAMIN_PCB01_GPRS_MT6225_S00.P1010_MX_MOVIS  TAR_V002_2010-12-03_En_Es_Movistar-Mexico 
BMobile-K298_LCSH25_08B_PCB01_GPRS_MT6225_S00.LBBHM01_8_5_  1_1T11G0812_M571_2010-08-13_En_Es 
PCD-CLX100PR_CELLONSZ35_09A_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.C20  97_2_2_0X1211F_CLR_PR_NUMO_2010-11-01_En_Es
PCD-TTX28MX_CELLONSZ23C_09A_GEMINI_PCB01_GPRS_MT6223_S  00.C1012_4_0_0X01209_TELEFONICA_MX_2010-11-12_En_Es 
Verykool-i119_LCSH23C_IBU_09A_PCB01_GPRS_MT6223_S00.LKBAE03  _8_28_1_0T15G1207_M106_2010-12-08_En_Es 
Vodafone-351_ZTENJ53_09B_PCB01_GPRS_MT6253_SOO.ES-VF-UK9-P130A10V1_0_4B01.BIN_K5N2866ATD_BQ12_2011-03-28_En 
Azumi-F1_M102_L2SM_PCB01_GPRS_MT6225_S00.KCT_M102_L3SM_F  256_V_1_0_2011-05-10_En_Es_Pt 
Movistar-R791_ZTEMT53_09B_PCB01_GPRS_MT6253_S00.R791_V1_Z1_  ES_A1CF102.BIN_FLNPF38F4050M0Y3DE_2010-10-15_En_Es_Pt 
Tinno-T500_TINNO35_09A_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.T521_PR_R1  _0_V008_VE_2010-10-27_En_Es 
Zonda-ZMTFTTV20_BLUEBELL_TELEFONICA_PCB01_GPRS_MT6225_S0  0_BLUEBELL_TELEFONICA_SW_0.6_2010-08-27_En_Es 
Verykool-i119_LCSH23C_IBU_09A_PCB01_GPRS_MT6223_S00.LKBAE07  _8_28_1_0T04G0329_M106_2011-03-29_En_Es_Movistar.bin 
Mi-200_CELLONSZ23C_09A_GEMINI_PCB01_GPRS_MT6223_S00.C   1012B_MI_01_01_610106_62003_NUM_007_001.BIN_FLNM36   L0R7060T2ZAQ_2011-04-25_En_Fr_Swahili_Tigo-Ghana 
Micromax-X360_TINNO25_08B_GEMINI_PCB01_GPRS_MT6225_S00.E808  _PR1_V12_0_INDIA_2010-02-25_En
Micromax-X360_TINNO25_08B_GEMINI_PCB01_GPRS_MT6225_S00.E808  _PR1_V12_0_INDIA_2010-02-25_En_Ru_w_ffs 
Movistar-731_ZTENJ35_09A_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.SE_SAVE_TEL  EF8_P107A5V1_0_0B01_2010-10-19_En_Es 
NGM-Vanity-Touch_TINNO35_09A_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.EM941_MP_  F1_IT_NGM_22_V15_2011-04-21_En_Fr_Es_It_De 
Sendtel-EV530_TINNO23C_08B_GEMINI_PCB01_GPRS_MT6223_S00.TV  530_MP_F3_VE_MN_01_07_2010-12-30_En_Es_Movilnet-Venezuela_locked 
Philips-X503_WE3_35_09A_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.WE3335-E_00_00_32_R_RU_2010-11-22_En_Ru_Cn_Cn
Philips-X620_SANGFEI29_07B_CMCC_PCB03_GPRS_MT6229_S02.X620  _M6229P_0927B07_V10RU_2009-07-02_En_Ru   *As ordinary, non-stop free (no any additional payments required) updates during last 6 years, as nobody else...*  *Infinity-Box 6 (six) years non-stop free updates and support*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
- World biggest flash files database for several thousands brands/models
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] activation for Infinity-Box users
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------


## narosse27

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------

